
A little love for Linux Mint - darkduck
http://openattitude.com/2011/11/02/a-little-love-for-linux-mint/
======
willvarfar
I did exact same thing - go from ubuntu to mint when unity took over.

Sadly it has most of the same silly bugs as ubuntu - a different dock fails to
load pretty much every time I start it being the most annoying. I swear I saw
some of those strange ubuntu scrollbars some places too but I can't find them
right now.

Shame it doesn't have an equiv to WUBI. All linux should have an equiv to
WUBI.

